# good source for simplicity parts



## jjsmachine (Nov 10, 2007)

I just picked up an early 90's Simplicity 16 GTH with a 42 inch mower deck with both a turbo grinder and twin bagger options. The turbo grinder housing cover is broken and needs repair or replacement. I found one on line, but it was close to $200 bucks! Does anyone know of a good source for parts?
Thanks,

Jonathan


----------



## redbandit12 (May 14, 2009)

there is one listed in may area on CL 75 bucks


----------



## jjsmachine (Nov 10, 2007)

*turbo cover*

Hi Redbandit12, 

Can you send me the link to the CL listing?

Thanks,

JJSMACHINE


----------



## redbandit12 (May 14, 2009)

SIMPLICITY TURBO COLLECTOR BLOWER


----------

